# Finding Spline



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am building my first rods and am having trouble finding the spline. I have tried several ways (four different people told me four different ways_) and i still cannot find the spline. I have laid it flat, picked up the tip in right hand, put bend in rod with my left hand and looked for the bend with the most resistance. To be honest I can find no difference what ever I try. 
Any more suggestions.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha too bad your not closer, im tryin my frist build out too. i cant find the spine. thank goodness chris (1obxnut) found it for me. but i would like to know how to do it right. 
also what rod are you doin?

eugene


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Sight down the axis of the blank, give it a twist until the belly of any "natural" bend or bow is facing to the floor and the tip is "pointing" up. Mark the top of the blank at this point (the side facing the ceiling).

If building conventional, place the guides on the "marked" side. If building spinning, place the guides on the opposite side.

You've just built your rod so that it will be "straight" when you sight down the axis from the butt to tip.

The spine or spline of a rod is just a manufacturing anomoly and has no consequence when fishing. The concept of spining is an old rod-building legend that is really better off being left to die. 

/Scott


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

ScottWood said:


> The spine or spline of a rod is just a manufacturing anomoly and has no consequence when fishing. The concept of spining is an old rod-building legend that is really better off being left to die.
> 
> /Scott


Right on.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

EugeneChoe said:


> haha too bad your not closer, im tryin my frist build out too. i cant find the spine. thank goodness chris (1obxnut) found it for me. but i would like to know how to do it right.
> also what rod are you doin?
> 
> eugene


I got a couple kits from mudhole.com as I did not want to jump in and possibly damage an expensive unit.
I got a 10 1/2 foot surf rod (light action) and a medium action boat rod.

JC


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

nice.. if you search you can get loads of good info from the likes of clyde, chuck(skidmark), and many others. ive been told by many that to put a fishable rod isnt hard at all. but to make a nicely done rod with specifics done to it, i.e: guides in better locations, and also purty wraps, etc. you need a more experienced builder...
but me i figure if i slop a few together, keep askin ?s, and keep doin it, eventually i can get alright at it. i mean if you dont start how can you ever learn.
jcream- when do you plan to start?
i wanna start soon, pending on trying to figure out what guides i need to order, (trying to go low riders but dunno the sizes...i think they run smaller?

eugene


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

clyde, scott, so you guys are saying spining is meaningless? well if thats the case, that makes it easier


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

yep dont even sweat the spine...build on the straightest axis and you are good to go


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

EC
I started last night on the surf rod. I just laid out where I wanted the handle, put masking tape bushings for the handle to slide on and will glue it tomorrow. A friend has a couple of boat rods that got damaged and we are going to work on them tonight. 

JC


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

derek..could you explain straightest axis, please. 

jcreamer...nice, pm me and let me know how it went.

eugene


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

ScottWood said:


> Sight down the axis of the blank, give it a twist until the belly of any "natural" bend or bow is facing to the floor and the tip is "pointing" up. Mark the top of the blank at this point (the side facing the ceiling).
> 
> If building conventional, place the guides on the "marked" side. If building spinning, place the guides on the opposite side.
> 
> ...



^^^^he explained it perfect


----------

